# My new project - wine glasses



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2010)

I showed these off on another forum, hopefully my friends here will enjoy seeing them as well.
I like to take glasses that I find in thrift stores, cut the base off and then put wood stems on them.  

These are some I've done recently.


----------



## jbostian (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow that is really cool!  How do you attach the glass to the wood stem?  How do you cut the glass?

Jamie


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2010)

jbostian said:


> Wow that is really cool!  How do you attach the glass to the wood stem?  How do you cut the glass?
> 
> Jamie



Hi Jamie,
I use a 5 minute epoxy to attache the glass... CSUSA sells a glue on the same page as their wine glass globes, but I didn't like that it stays flexible and a good hard twist can take the glass off the stem... the epoxy doesn't seem to do that.
I don't use the globes CSUSA sells... too $$$... I can pick up the glasses at the local thrift stores for usually under $1 per glass... just watch that they aren't stained or scratched.

I cut the stems with a dremel tool with a cut off disc.. about 3 seconds touching the stem will heat the glass enough that it will just snap off... then if you need to (I rarely do) you can smooth the break on a belt sander (carefully... so as not to break the glass in your hand)


----------



## THarvey (Apr 13, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> Hi Jamie,
> I use a 5 minute epoxy to attache the glass... CSUSA sells a glue on the same page as their wine glass globes, but I didn't like that it stays flexible and a good hard twist can take the glass off the stem... the epoxy doesn't seem to do that.
> I don't use the globes CSUSA sells... too $$$... I can pick up the glasses at the local thrift stores for usually under $1 per glass... just watch that they aren't stained or scratched.
> 
> I cut the stems with a dremel tool with a cut off disc.. about 3 seconds touching the stem will heat the glass enough that it will just snap off... then if you need to (I rarely do) you can smooth the break on a belt sander (carefully... so as not to break the glass in your hand)



Do you cut the entire stem off, up to the globe?  Or, do you leave a stub of a stem as a tenon in the turning?

By the way... Nice Work!!


----------



## jbostian (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  What kind of finish do you put on them?  I will have to add these to my every growing list of things to turn.  Now that I think about it, I think someone gave me a set of wine glasses a few years ago.  I have never used them so they might be the perfect canidates for this project.

Thanks,
Jamie



TellicoTurning said:


> Hi Jamie,
> I use a 5 minute epoxy to attache the glass... CSUSA sells a glue on the same page as their wine glass globes, but I didn't like that it stays flexible and a good hard twist can take the glass off the stem... the epoxy doesn't seem to do that.
> I don't use the globes CSUSA sells... too $$$... I can pick up the glasses at the local thrift stores for usually under $1 per glass... just watch that they aren't stained or scratched.
> 
> I cut the stems with a dremel tool with a cut off disc.. about 3 seconds touching the stem will heat the glass enough that it will just snap off... then if you need to (I rarely do) you can smooth the break on a belt sander (carefully... so as not to break the glass in your hand)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 13, 2010)

THarvey said:


> Do you cut the entire stem off, up to the globe?  Or, do you leave a stub of a stem as a tenon in the turning?
> 
> By the way... Nice Work!!



I leave a little stub of the stem to act as the tenon... I tried to cut one close once and wound up cutting a hole in the glass... 



jbostian said:


> Thanks for the info.  What kind of finish do you put on them?  I will have to add these to my every growing list of things to turn.  Now that I think about it, I think someone gave me a set of wine glasses a few years ago.  I have never used them so they might be the perfect canidates for this project.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jamie



I use different finishes, but mostly I use a wipe on poly because of the handling... I've also used a spray lacquer and a butcher block... the poly works best though.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 13, 2010)

They look nice.  I just bought some glasses at the thrift the other day to try the same thing.  I liked what I saw in the CSUSA catalog, but didn't want to spend the money just to try it.  Great minds think alike. LOL


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chuck have you washed any yet? Just wondering if the washing would cause any problems.


----------



## knifecut (Apr 18, 2010)

TellicoTurning said:


> I don't use the globes CSUSA sells... too $$$... I can pick up the glasses at the local thrift stores for usually under $1 per glass... just watch that they aren't stained or scratched.



I picked some nice ones up at the Dollar store to try.

I kept turning the end too thin for the remaining part of the stem to fit into, however.  I set them aside for later and turned some pens instead


----------

